# Mom with Minivan - snowblower options



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi! I'm the mom with the minivan - previous thread was closed to further comments. 

Anyway, FIRST - you guys (is that sexist?) have been fantastic and I really do appreciate your help, suggestions, and honestly, your sense of humor! Who doesn't love them some Sheldon?

I love the idea of the kids doing the snow, but, given the location of their school, and after-school sports... they get up at 6 - 6:30 and don't get home before 6 - 6:30. By the time I feed them and they do homework... They need to be in bed. Maybe I'm too easy on them, but they are still "little" kids (my youngest is 4 1/2).

DH is not d**n husband, it's "dear husband" - but it gave me a chuckle nonetheless.

So I'm craigslist-ing and came across several Ariens in the $200 - $300 range (me likey). Any thoughts on if these are decent or should I move on and keep looking? (Or call my girlfriend who welds and get me an old water heater...)

Ariens ST504 - comes with a rototiller attachment
Ariens 624
And this one that I can't tell what version it is, but it looks older...
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/d/ariens-electric-start-2-stage/6465574879.html









Thanks in advance!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Forgot your situation ?
did you want to install a plow on the minivan ?
Those older two stages work but had issues too...belt drying out, disks wearing out, bearings freezing up.

If you buy one make sure it run well and you see it not only run but work blowing snow and lots of it...have the seller dig into a pile of snow.

Keep it clean and dry if you buy it


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Yep - that's me - plow on the minivan question.

On a scale of 1 - 10 - How much expertise is required to address belt replacement, disk replacement, and freezing bearings?

(1 being I manage to put gas in the car, but that's it and 10 being competent in small engine repair. I'm probably a 3 - 4 - I can fix a flat, carry jumpers & know how to use them, and can check/top off fluids [and, I've disassembled the vacuum to fix it, and fixed the belt on my dryer...] so I'm not completely helpless.)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Used engines with unknown amounts of maintenance can be major headaches. And that unit appears to be pretty old.

I would probably be looking for a new one. Particularly considering the size of your driveway. If you were considering a plow before, I'm not sure how well that one is going to perform for you. While spending $700-$1000 on a decent one may suck, spending $300 on something that is not going to get the job done will suck more.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if we stay on topic with the discussion then I'll leave it open...so, lets help her out and stay on point please


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you ever considered bartering ?? 
No matter where you live there will be someone willing to barter. You might have skill they require...say book keeping, house cleaning, the list is long...and if they have a plow and blower and are willing to barter...it is a win win situation. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if we stay on topic with the discussion then I'll leave it open...so, lets help her out and stay on point please


10 4 boss...not sure what happen before but it was me...forgive me.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

One other thing. Everything On a Call said is true and if you can get a seller to demonstrate it going into a snow pile, great. But more likely, you'll be buying it when it's 50 degrees outside. And an old engine that purrs like a cat at 50 may not perform the same when it's -5.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Usually if you get enough snow to plow/blow the kids will be off school to do it. You dont have to do it every time we get 2 inches or so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

On a Call said:


> Have you ever considered bartering ??
> No matter where you live there will be someone willing to barter. You might have skill they require...say book keeping, house cleaning, the list is long...and if they have a plow and blower and are willing to barter...it is a win win situation.
> 
> Just food for thought.


 Yeah - I'm an IBCLC in private practice - essentially, I help mom's with breastfeeding challenges. So my primary skill set is not really conducive to a barter situation.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Would you have a use for a lawn tractor other than for snow?

Personally I like a snowblower for my home as I don't get banks built up. A walk behind or lawn tractor snowblower is much slower than plowing, but for your own personal use I think you will be happier.

I agree that engines behave differently at low temperatures, but it is only February. Watch the weather, and then go see ones you are interested in on cold days. If they have it in a garage, have them pull it out, and then make some small talk for a few minutes to let the engine get cold, and then have them pull start it. If it pull starts easily, the augers and fan rotate smoothly with no noise, the drive works, it is probably OK. 

The flip side is that you will get a better deal in April than in February.

You would probably have yours in a garage, so your situation is a bit different than most of the people on here that need to yank a cold-soaked blower out of the back of a truck, don't have 110 to use the 110 starter, and need to have it start on the 1st or 2nd (rather than the 50th) pull.

There is nothing really hard to fix on a walk-behind blower - just follow the manual.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

I hear what you are all saying about the used engine... hmmm, might just need to start planning and saving and suck it up till I've got the funds to do something a bit bigger/better... 

DH does have 4 garden tractors but 3 of them are non-functional, and I think 2 are missing tires. If I can get him to get one that is fully functional and put a plow permanently on it. But I fear the same situation I have with the tractor with the mower deck - darned thing breaks down every time I get on it. And waiting on someone else to fix something so I can use it just wasn't the option I really wanted. 

As for garage storage.:laugh::laugh::laugh: There's the '69 Pontiac Lemans on one side, and "Guy Stuff" on the other side. Ya know, parts for the Pontiac, or the '92 Linconln Town Car, or the '93 Caprice Woody, and untold items of speculative usefulness.

Thanks anyway! You guys really have been a big help on figuring out my options.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmmsunshine said:


> DH does have 4 garden tractors but 3 of them are non-functional, and I think 2 are missing tires.


If you own a whole fleet of tractors you can't fix (or don't want to), buying a used snowblower may not be the best choice. I don't mean any offense by that.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Yeah - I'm an IBCLC in private practice - essentially, I help mom's with breastfeeding challenges. So my primary skill set is not really conducive to a barter situation.


Perhaps not in that area...but, I bet you have other skills than just helping moms feeding their children.

At times the situation may seem lopsided like where you stop by and check on a guys children who is out plowing because he is divorced. I had that situation...did a ladies large drive every time it snowed over an inch. She would watch my children when I needed summer or winter. win win.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I say an ATV with a plow. Will be faster than the blower. With all the iron you have, is the hubby handy, can he fix stuff.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Jmmsunshine said:


> As for garage storage.:laugh::laugh::laugh: There's the '69 Pontiac Lemans on one side, and "Guy Stuff" on the other side. Ya know, parts for the Pontiac, or the '92 Linconln Town Car, or the '93 Caprice Woody, and untold items of speculative usefulness.
> 
> Thanks anyway! You guys really have been a big help on figuring out my options.


Well said


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A little more than what was posted but much never and appears to be in good shape
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hsh/d/ariens-520-snow-blower/6493118064.html
2X more but appears to be a demo unit
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/d/husqvarna-12527hv-snowblower/6477819043.html
This time of year PWR shops have sales on new inventory that they don't want to carry through the summer. I took advantage of this a couple years ago and saved aboot $125.00.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Jmmsunshine said:


> I hear what you are all saying about the used engine... hmmm, might just need to start planning and saving and suck it up till I've got the funds to do something a bit bigger/better...
> 
> DH does have 4 garden tractors but 3 of them are non-functional, and I think 2 are missing tires. If I can get him to get one that is fully functional and put a plow permanently on it. But I fear the same situation I have with the tractor with the mower deck - darned thing breaks down every time I get on it. And waiting on someone else to fix something so I can use it just wasn't the option I really wanted.
> 
> ...


Somewhat tongue-in-cheek suggestion.....

Get DH a shovel, and tell him he has to shovel the driveway every time you need to move snow until he has at least one of the tractors functional with a plow or blower. If the tractor breaks, wake him up with a shovel full of snow on his head. Repeat until success.

Alternatively, ask him when he can have them fixed by, and then if he can't fix them by the date he chose, you get to sell them for scrap and use the proceeds for whatever you want. That's one way in which my wife keeps my junk accumulation under control. I hate it, but have to admit it is effective.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe get none of those lawn tractors going and look for a blower for it. I see them on CL all the time in the $200 range. 
Check your local small engine repair shop. They might consider taking a couple of your non running tractors as down payment for something you can use.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I still lean toward barter...

Another example...

My folks live outside my plow area but inside my mowing route. So I got the neighbor to do my parents drive everytime it snows...I mow and treat his lawn...I think he is getting the better shake...but I have someone dependable and mom loves it


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> If you own a whole fleet of tractors you can't fix (or don't want to), buying a used snowblower may not be the best choice. I don't mean any offense by that.


None taken - Of course "I" am not the one who has amassed the fleet. Nothing would make me happier than to see all four go and be replaced by a single, reliable option. Unfortunately, I'm not winning that battle.



On a Call said:


> At times the situation may seem lopsided like where you stop by and check on a guys children who is out plowing because he is divorced. I had that situation...did a ladies large drive every time it snowed over an inch. She would watch my children when I needed summer or winter. win win.


Interesting option - had not thought of that!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

By the way...what is DH 
Dumb Husband ? Dan Howard ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

On a Call said:


> By the way...what is DH
> Dumb Husband ? Dan Howard ?


"Dear husband" - my guess was way off


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with On a Call. Barter beats maintenance of yet another piece of equipment.
My massage therapist's (nothing dirty) garage is in the same alley as a lot I plow, so I plow out her garage on my way through. I don't expect anything in return, but when I go in to have her work on my shoulders (plowing) she is charges nothing, or very little.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Somewhat tongue-in-cheek suggestion.....
> 
> Get DH a shovel, and tell him he has to shovel the driveway every time you need to move snow until he has at least one of the tractors functional with a plow or blower. If the tractor breaks, wake him up with a shovel full of snow on his head. Repeat until success.
> 
> Alternatively, ask him when he can have them fixed by, and then if he can't fix them by the date he chose, you get to sell them for scrap and use the proceeds for whatever you want. That's one way in which my wife keeps my junk accumulation under control. I hate it, but have to admit it is effective.


I absolutely loved this! Literally LOL!! I have told him that I will begin systematically disassembling them and selling the parts on eBay by way of "Man Mystery Box!"


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

I may have found the winning solution! $50


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Yep - that's me - plow on the minivan question.
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10 - How much expertise is required to address belt replacement, disk replacement, and freezing bearings?
> 
> (1 being I manage to put gas in the car, but that's it and 10 being competent in small engine repair. I'm probably a 3 - 4 - I can fix a flat, carry jumpers & know how to use them, and can check/top off fluids [and, I've disassembled the vacuum to fix it, and fixed the belt on my dryer...] so I'm not completely helpless.)


I've used a snowblower for about 20 years on my parents driveway-- I've never had bearing freeze even in -10 degree weather or belt really give me an issue. Or had to replace anything at all. My father had a cheapo MTD from Home Depot he bought back in 1994 that ran until 2013-- the he sent it off to get an oil change and they didn't actually put enough oil in it. So, after a small storm-- I get a call the snowblower is leaking oil-- sure is big hole in the block. And that snowblower never had any issues until that day. And we used it in 24" deep snow or more. Before that only major issue was he sucked up a 5 gallon pal in it some how and the shear pin worked as designed- sheared and thus saved the unit from major damage.

My advice is find a snowblower that is relatively easy for you to maneuver from a stand still. I like two-stage designs but they are heavier. A single stage will be lighter to maneuver. So, you have to decide are you going to tackle big deep heavy snow or maybe small amounts at time if it is heavy?

Right now my father has an Ariens two-stage with 28" cut that I use for them when it snows. It is a nice little unit. But, it is heavy and it doesn't steer as well as they claim. It still needs a little man handling when your in a tight spot. But, if you can handle the two-stages I think you will like them a lot.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmmsunshine said:


> I may have found the winning solution! $50


Please use substantially sourced trees when making your $50 wooden plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

if you have a roof rack, you could get some pulleys and run a line to your driver's side window to raise it. You'd probably need a 3/1 purchase.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmmsunshine said:


> I may have found the winning solution! $50


That seems work, give it shot....
I would suggest a slight modification to keep the blade from breaking at the blade attachment point


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

If you do have a lawn mower that works-- this could be an option:
https://www.snowplowsdirect.com/nordic-riding-mower-snow-plow

Same price as your used Snowblower


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I found the perfect brand new snowblower for you:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerSm...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-202222489-_-205313630-_-N


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

my 2 cents, since you sound like you are inexperienced in using on, i would suggest a newer ariens withe the safety features, 8 hp 24" electric start, should be around $350 used, and have it checked by a shop, silicone it well and all should be good


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> I think I found the perfect brand new snowblower for you:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerSm...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-202222489-_-205313630-_-N


It looks nice for $500, but has no brand name on the engine that I can find and the parts list is helpfully printed in both english and chinese. Red flags all over.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> It looks nice for $500, but has no brand name on the engine that I can find and the parts list is helpfully printed in both english and chinese. Red flags all over.


Most of the products you buy at a box store are made from the same supplier with just a different label on them. I would suspect that power smart is basically the same thing as the Ariens they sell with just no name on it. It probably lacks a few features too. But for $500 dollars I bet she can and will get many years of trouble free service from it. My father had a MTD Yardman Snowblower from Home Deport for like 22 years. Until the fateful oil change of death from the local small engine repair guy-- funny how less than 1/3rd of the necessary oil can kill an engine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> I would suspect that power smart is basically the same thing as the Ariens they sell with just no name on it.


That seems like an awfully big assumption. Next are we going to say that the Harbor Freight generator with the Chinese engine is "basically the same as the Honda" but without a name badge?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> That seems like an awfully big assumption. Next are we going to say that the Harbor Freight generator with the Chinese engine is "basically the same as the Honda" but without a name badge?


I'm not saying all products are like this. This has been one of the secrets of making cheap tools for years. It is like buying the store brand ceral and lucky charms for certain things. All the tools you buy in HD or Lowes are made in China from the Dewalts to the Milwaukee


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> It is like buying the store brand ceral and lucky charms for certain things.


How dare you say that "Store Brand" Lucky Charms are just like the real thing. Have you no decency, sir?

I have a feeling this discussion is going to get me in trouble with the powers-that-be.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about we stay on topic this time so the thread can stay alive?

thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ever think of moving south ?

Sun, heat, no snow, beaches, waves, sand, and drinks....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

To the OP: 

I, personally, would recommend saving for a name brand unit, 2 stage, with an actual name brand engine. My own is a Craftsman with a Briggs engine. No one ever complains about their Honda engine, either.

Power start is nice too if you aren't big into cord pulling.

I wouldn't go less than a 2 stage. At your 300' driveway, anything less will be bogged down pretty easily. Also, as someone mentioned in the original thread, you'll often find yourself battling a wall of snow at the end of the driveway where the plows have run across.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> How dare you say that "Store Brand" Lucky Charms are just like the real thing. Have you no decency, sir?
> 
> I have a feeling this discussion is going to get me in trouble with the powers-that-be.


To be honest when it comes to this one snowblower doing one driveway I think it will be fine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

On a Call said:


> Ever think of moving south ?
> 
> Sun, heat, no snow, beaches, waves, sand, and drinks....


I don't think Michael would consider that suggestion helpful. You are just itching for a slap on the wrist, aren't you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> To be honest when it comes to this one snowblower doing one driveway I think it will be fine.


It would, as long as it isn't from a box store like HD or Lowes, because those ARE made with inferior components and almost everyone knows that.

Plus, they can't service it.

OP If you go the blower route, find a nice, local dealership that has a service department that can service what they sell.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It would, as long as it isn't from a box store like HD or Lowes, because those ARE made with inferior components and almost everyone knows that.
> 
> Plus, they can't service it.
> 
> OP If you go the blower route, find a nice, local dealership that has a service department that can service what they sell.





Mark Oomkes said:


> It would, as long as it isn't from a box store like HD or Lowes, because those ARE made with inferior components and almost everyone knows that.
> 
> Plus, they can't service it.
> 
> OP If you go the blower route, find a nice, local dealership that has a service department that can service what they sell.


If you buy the extended protection plan you can get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> if you have a roof rack, you could get some pulleys and run a line to your driver's side window to raise it. You'd probably need a 3/1 purchase.


https://www.ropebook.com/information/pulley-systems/3-1-pulley-system/


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> If you buy the extended protection plan you can get it fixed or replaced.


By who?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> By who?


I would suspect the company itself has some arrangement. But, I don't know. Frankly, most of the time I've seen people in the HD just get a new one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> OP If you go the blower route, find a nice, local dealership that has a service department that can service what they sell.


This is probably one of the best pieces of advice in this whole thread


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It would, as long as it isn't from a box store like HD or Lowes, because those ARE made with inferior components and almost everyone knows that.
> 
> Plus, they can't service it.
> 
> OP If you go the blower route, find a nice, local dealership that has a service department that can service what they sell.


Atherton Road Sales and Service in Burton (just outside of Flint) been in business 67 years, that in itself should say something.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> I would suspect the company itself has some arrangement. But, I don't know. Frankly, most of the time I've seen people in the HD just get a new one.


Because the mark of a quality product is, if it breaks, you just get a new one and throw the old one away.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> https://www.ropebook.com/information/pulley-systems/3-1-pulley-system/


What is she going to do with a 3:1 pulley system?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> I would suspect the company itself has some arrangement. But, I don't know. Frankly, most of the time I've seen people in the HD just get a new one.


You would suspect? so you dont know. The company itself dont do repairs and your not getting a new one if its used and still under warranty.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Because the mark of a quality product is, if it breaks, you just get a new one and throw the old one away.


No, it is the mark of consumerism. But, that really isn't the point. It was only suggestion. The original poster will have to make her mind up based on her budget and her belief in the quality of the products she reviews.

But, if you can get a new one for $499.00 plus Tax with a protection plan or get a used one with non... I am not sure the used one is good option for someone with a tight budget. If you get a 3 year protection plan... Then if the engine dies you get a new one. No, such luck if you get a used one for $300 bucks the engine dies in 2 years and now you need to find a new one. I was thinking of the over all costs of ownership.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You would suspect? so you dont know. The company itself dont do repairs and your not getting a new one if its used and still under warranty.


I read the protection plans and usually they just replace most major damages.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> No, it is the mark of consumerism. But, that really isn't the point. It was only suggestion. The original poster will have to make her mind up based on her budget and her belief in the quality of the products she reviews.
> 
> But, if you can get a new one for $499.00 plus Tax with a protection plan or get a used one with non... I am not sure the used one is good option for someone with a tight budget. If you get a 3 year protection plan... Then if the engine dies you get a new one. No, such luck if you get a used one for $300 bucks the engine dies in 2 years and now you need to find a new one. I was thinking of the over all costs of ownership.


Someone like yourself should be appalled and completely against this kind of waste...but here you are supporting it and even recommending it.

Now stop making ridiculous suggestions and let's keep this thread open.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone like yourself should be appalled and completely against this kind of waste...but here you are supporting it and even recommending it.
> 
> Now stop making ridiculous suggestions and let's keep this thread open.


It is a simple matter of the original posters budget. You don't tell a person that needs a watch to buy a used Rolex if all they can only afford is a Timex/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> It is a simple matter of the original posters budget. You don't tell a person that needs a watch to buy a used Rolex if all they can only afford is a Timex/


She said the home made $50 wooden plow was in her budget.
Open your eyes before your mouth!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> She said the home made $50 wooden plow was in her budget.
> Open your eyes before your mouth!





op said:


> So I'm craigslist-ing and came across several Ariens in the $200 - $300 range (me likey). Any thoughts on if these are decent or should I move on and keep looking? (Or call my girlfriend who welds and get me an old water heater...)


I did look at her original post. I figured she would prefer something in the $200 to $300 dollar range but her upper limit was probably closer to $500-$600. So, I felt my suggestion and that is all it was still fit nicely into her budget. I figured the wooden plow was joke actually.

Then I thought if she is going to be used and that can be a crap shoot and if she needs it fast... then the best option might be the cheaper new one with a protection plan. It was just a suggestion.

If the original poster wants to make a HD Wooden plow. That is cool with me too. I was just trying to help her out. Nothing more or less.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

So the HD option had me interested, but honestly, I've never bought tools. IIassumed HD was a decent place to buy them. My dad had em, I used em. Got married. DH had em, I used em. True, I did have my chainsaw privileges revoked at one point.. but that was for cutting down a tree & not being able to remove the root ball (''D**n it! Stop cutting sh*t down!!) Not for breaking anything. 

My budget is... Well... Lacking. DH will say there is no need - he'll just run over the snow w the Caprice & it will be fine. I still get stuck tho. Or he'll say we have tractors... But if they don't work and don't have the plow attached...

Bottom line, what I'm hearing is I can't look for a quick/easy/cheap fix. Get a decent brand from a reputable dealer or buy a headache. 

Lemme ask you - would small engine repair shops have something that is used, but I can have some confidence it will work? Might that be the best bang for my buck??


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Jmmsunshine said:


> So the HD option had me interested, but honestly, I've never bought tools. IIassumed HD was a decent place to buy them. My dad had em, I used em. Got married. DH had em, I used em. True, I did have my chainsaw privileges revoked at one point.. but that was for cutting down a tree & not being able to remove the root ball (''D**n it! Stop cutting sh*t down!!) Not for breaking anything.
> 
> My budget is... Well... Lacking. DH will say there is no need - he'll just run over the snow w the Caprice & it will be fine. I still get stuck tho. Or he'll say we have tractors... But if they don't work and don't have the plow attached...
> 
> ...


How about Tire Chains then...

http://www.tirechainsrus.com/olympia-sprint-car-tire-chains.html

You can get a pair probably for less than $100.00


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, some small engine shops and dealers do carry used equipment.
You're probably better off building a relationship with them than buying one off of CL.
Some people trade in just to get newer, or bigger. Don't buy anything that was used commercially. We use our stuff more in one snow event than most people do in a year.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmmsunshine said:


> So the HD option had me interested, but honestly, I've never bought tools. IIassumed HD was a decent place to buy them.
> 
> Lemme ask you - would small engine repair shops have something that is used, but I can have some confidence it will work? Might that be the best bang for my buck??


I buy all my personal power tools from HD (Ryobi) and they work just fine. It doesn't mean I would be a major item like a snowblower from them if I didn't otherwise have reason to trust it. Unfortunately, in this day and age, every otherwise reputable store will tend to sell garbage to compete with the person who is only shopping price and nothing else.

I wouldn't personally buy the one he linked to, but if given only the choice of a brand new no-name blower or a used (and of questionable history) brand name one, I would probably go new and roll the dice that way. At least if that one dies almost immediately, you have some sort of recourse unlike the used one. Especially if we are talking used for 60-75% of the new one.

As for the repair shop, if there is one you have a history with and trust, sure. I wouldn't necessarily trust every random small engine place selling a used snowblower though.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

For home use I would not be afraid to get a name brand (Ariens/Toro) from a big box store. I would not get an off brand.

I bought an Ariens from Lowes (higher end consumer model) when I needed one right now! to clean off a slab. If I remember right it was about $500. 

It worked fine doing that and since then doing work adjacent to my hangars every snowstorm over an inch or so. About 1500-3000 feet x28” wide depending on whether I do one pass or two.

It has worked fine for me, with the only problem being one year when I forgot to drain the fuel at the end of the season and gummed up the main jet.

The big box models are not built as well as the ones from a dealer, but for your needs I think they would do OK.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What the OP needs to do, is talk to my wife for about an hour, then the DH will be out cleaning the driveway. If you were close, I have a cheapie I would give you, probably just needs the carb cleaned. I never use it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Barter....or


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Caprice classic... when I think of the Caprice it doesn’t conjure up visions of being a snow dozer... doesn’t it get stuck too?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmmsunshine said:


> So the HD option had me interested, but honestly, I've never bought tools. IIassumed HD was a decent place to buy them. My dad had em, I used em. Got married. DH had em, I used em. True, I did have my chainsaw privileges revoked at one point.. but that was for cutting down a tree & not being able to remove the root ball (''D**n it! Stop cutting sh*t down!!) Not for breaking anything.
> 
> My budget is... Well... Lacking. DH will say there is no need - he'll just run over the snow w the Caprice & it will be fine. I still get stuck tho. Or he'll say we have tractors... But if they don't work and don't have the plow attached...
> 
> ...


I'll give kudos for seeking a better way to deal with your snow issue, you've shown your a gal that isn't afraid of reaching oot for a solution for a problem you face. On the flip side this may sound a little old school..... Your hubby needs to suck it up and deal with the snow problem you face by either clearing the snow on the driveway or providing you with a vehicle that can make it to the road. It's a man responsibility to provide and cater to their family's needs.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Hi! I'm the mom with the minivan - previous thread was closed to further comments.
> 
> Anyway, FIRST - you guys (is that sexist?) have been fantastic and I really do appreciate your help, suggestions, and honestly, your sense of humor! Who doesn't love them some Sheldon?
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with that blower 
Just be prepared for it to run you instead of you running it.

Snow will rut under tires on a long gravel driveway 
Millions of times easier than plowing but no cake walk for sure 
Prepare to wear half the snow you are trying to clear

Don't give up too early 
Like anything you'll get all achey when you do it the first time or three 
But the human body is pretty adaptable and you'll get better at it.

If $300 is your budget, old Smokey snow blowers are your market!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I'll give kudos for seeking a better way to deal with your snow issue, you've shown your a gal that isn't afraid of reaching oot for a solution for a problem you face. On the flip side this may sound a little old school..... Your hubby needs to suck it up and deal with the snow problem you face by either clearing the snow on the driveway or providing you with a vehicle that can make it to the road. It's a man responsibility to provide and cater to their family's needs.


I solved the snow issues at my home years ago. All know who move snow you can not be there for your own drive. Yes and the Man of the house should be in charge of making sure the driveway is clear of snow for his Wife and Family if for nothing else emergency vehicles. A AWD vehicle will solve most of your problem.

The answer to your problem is a decent blower as Areo stated above with limited funds. I remember back in the day when everybody else was in bed or watching TV I would be out there shoveling for hours,


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Prices where I am are cheap, I have actually considered hiring the competition in my town based on their ad of $400/ season. I want to call them at 2am " Why isn't my drive done yet? I gotta go to work, you hit my extension cord..."


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Prices where I am are cheap, I have actually considered hiring the competition in my town based on their ad of $400/ season. I want to call them at 2am " Why isn't my drive done yet? I gotta go to work, you hit my extension cord..."


That what I told my Wife when she would complain about the driveway, Hire it out. Don't here to much about anymore unless I am actually being lazy.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> Prices where I am are cheap, I have actually considered hiring the competition in my town based on their ad of $400/ season. I want to call them at 2am " Why isn't my drive done yet? I gotta go to work, you hit my extension cord..."


Can you please do my walks edge to edge.
My drive has ice on it...almost slip and fell.
Would you please come by and presalt...it might snow.
Have you seen the forecast ?? Can you be here waiting ???
Need more markers along the edge.
How good is your insurance ??? and I need a copy of it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Can you please do my walks edge to edge.
> My drive has ice on it...almost slip and fell.
> Would you please come by and presalt...it might snow.
> Have you seen the forecast ?? Can you be here waiting ???
> ...


The answer would be NO,


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> That what I told my Wife when she would complain about the driveway, Hire it out. Don't here to much about anymore unless I am actually being lazy.


My GF knows I'm too busy making money on snow days, so she gets out there and shovels our walks and the neighbors. She doesn't want to be bothered with getting a blower out. I just have to make sure she can get her car out to get to work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> My GF knows I'm too busy making money on snow days, so she gets out there and shovels our walks and the neighbors. She doesn't want to be bothered with getting a blower out. I just have to make sure she can get her car out to get to work.


She's a keeper, My Wife suv usually walks out of anything unless extreme. Her issue is the neighbors, You know kinda being busy in the dirt and the lawn not manicured to keep up with the Jones in the hood.

Some hire landscapers to fluff it up and some have two day per week to do it there self. I live in a old City home in the historic district all hand work, Not that it's hard but had more fun when I could have my cool kid mower and actually had some lawn to mow.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually used to have one of those old Smokey snow blowers too.

All our equipment was loaders or skid steer mounted snow blowers and trailering in the Rockies during the winter is a gamble 
So I just used the snow blower 
I think I actually got it for feee 
When people can buy a nice tracked Honda unit , they look at that old Ariens like it’s a peice if trash, you’re almost doing them a favor by “hauling it off”

No doubt it’s a blunderbuss compared to Honda’s tracked lightsaber.
But it still beats shoveling by a long shot


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I really wanted her to build the wooden plow, with suggested modifications and post her plow build and a video of it in use. If for no other reason than to prove she's capable.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I really wanted her to build the wooden plow, with suggested modifications and post her plow build and a video of it in use. If for no other reason than to prove she's capable.


Water heater would have been more entertaining

I've seen plywood/pallet plow multiple times


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So what was the final verdict on the device?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

But, I am curious as to her solution to the problem. I fear we will never get an answer. See you scared her off.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's wait and see if/when the OP comes back to update...other than that, no need for some to continue to take threads off course just to poke fun at others.

thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's wait and see if/when the OP comes back to update...other than that, no need for some to continue to take threads off course just to poke fun at others.
> 
> thanks


Man, it's been a tough week for you Michael.

I vote 1000.00 snow blower.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The thread was obviously a joke...


----------

